# Fish Razr



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

Has anyone tried these Fish Razrs on their boat I was thinking of giving them a try...

http://fishrazr.com/


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Have not seen these and don't know of anybody who uses them. I wouldn't totally discount them. There have been lots of things that have come out, in the past 20 years, that seemed ridiculous, at the time, that are now standard for tournament winners.. 

I have heard of things even wilder and I have seen some things work, that I would have seriously questioned. 

Most pelagic fish concentrate around the prop wash due to the disturbance and harmonics of the engines but there is a very real harmonic set up in the hull and since people don't have cameras in front of the hull, I don't know how much research there is to support these.

What is the research to support these working or the narrative that says commercial boats are using these? 

I think you may want to keep the fish in a zone that you can get your baits with hooks to them.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Ive seen people use them, the fish seem to see the boat as a bait ball and the lures as stragglers, giving the boat hull contrasting colors in the shapes of fish cant hurt at all


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There are quite a few boats around here that have them painted on. I don't know if the help or not, but i don't see where it would hurt


----------



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

They have a coupon code on THT for $10 off so I figured for $39 I'd give it a try. The code posted there is THT14 but I couldn't get it to work so I emailed them. I will post if they give a new code.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Very Interesting!


----------



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

Steve from fish razr emailed me back that the code had expired but he turned it back on. Not sure for how long.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Big sport fishers have been doing this for a while now. With Chris I can't see it hurting anything.


----------

